# Can you please help her?



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Check this out.

She is in a kill shelter. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13386735

I called to inquire about her and I was informed that they can not hold any dogs nor can they put anyone's name down for a dog. I went to some kill shelters where they will literally put your name down for you so if, the dog never gets claimed, they will call you and let you get the dog kind of a thing.

Well, this place is like 3 and a half hours away from my house and also, they are 9-4PM M-F Hours. I work a full time job so I was wondering if anyone lived near by that would be kind enough to rescue her or any maltese rescue groups that check this website?

Thank you


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just pm'd Deb/3Maltmom with the link. I don't know if NCMR has any volunteers in GA or not, but we've got to get that girl out of there.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is the same problem I've come up with, with Los Angeles County Shelters. 

I find it odd that some will hold a dog for 24-hours, yet others will not hold for 2-hours.

I would think they would have the same rules (Los Angeles County), yet they don't.

Let me tell ya, the drive, thru Los Angeles, is terrible traffic. I have spent, many a day,
yep, sucked up my entire day, only to find the dog adopted, or euthanized before I arrived.

To find out a dog was euthanized, when they KNEW I was on my way, is nothing more than sickening!!

I've even given my credit card information, so they would "hold" the doggie for me. So, yep, they stick with
the "plan". They kill them, "as planned". Yet cry for help, and blame the entire city for their ignorance.

And yep, along with the shelter, original owners, and with the ignorance, are ALL to blame. 

I will NOT drive to Los Angeles County, other than the Downey Shelter, which is nearby, anymore. I've had it.
Not to mention, the many others, who have also had it with them. What a shame. 

Way to help the dogs, Los Angeles!! You jerks!! 

Sorry, I went off. I just know how you feel. A feeling of helplessness. I pray this little one is saved.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 6 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758257


> I just pm'd Deb/3Maltmom with the link. I don't know if NCMR has any volunteers in GA or not, but we've got to get that girl out of there.[/B]



Marj ~ Yep, I sent Mary Palmer the link, before I responded. 

Bless her heart. I want her!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could. I would normally be happy to find a way to help as I live outside ATL. But it isn't a good time. 

Not to hijack this post, but a good friend of ours (he has cerebral palsy and is almost blind, almost deaf and crippled) just lost his mother due to liver cancer, and another one of our very close friends is having her 2nd surgery for ovarian cancer this week. Maybe someone else in the area can help, like Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in Hixon.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm strapped right now financially, so I can't pay the adoption fee, but if someone could cover that, I could make the drive to pick the little girl up ... that is, if there is a somewhat nearby foster (within an hour or so from my house in Atlanta) where I could deliver her. Let me know if I can help!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I just called - she was adopted this morning.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh thank god!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I was just getting ready to say I would pay if someone could pick up and foster.....

Thank you Lord for looking out for another one........ :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yippeeee!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I really hope someone good came an got her. She looked like she was a bit neglected or was wandering around for a while. 

I am glad she is taken cared for though. :smheat: 

WOW But thanks for all your help and support. I expected some input, but not this much.

This is great. :wub:


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Apr 6 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758366


> I really hope someone good came an got her. She looked like she was a bit neglected or was wandering around for a while.
> 
> I am glad she is taken cared for though. :smheat:
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to add, due to my head feeling numb from all the reports I have been writing for work today. ahhh I am not used to using my brains haha... 

Thank you all. this is really sweet.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad! I hope she found a wonderful forever home!!! :aktion033:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:drinkup: :cheer: :cheer: Im so happy for her!!! I had been reading the post since it was first posted. SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR HER!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Fantastic news!!! So glad she found her home ... hope it's a good loving family that's committed to be her forever humans.


----------

